# Motorhome vs Caravan



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

We are starting think our lifestyle isn't really suited motor-homing for a variety of reasons.

Has anyone here changed from caravan to motorhome and regretted it or visa versa?

Reasons as well please.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Went caravan.. then bigger double axel caravan more stable but of course heavier so bigger car then we went to motorhomes. (various over the yrs)

When Brian passed and l sent Big Bertha (Rapido) back l went through thinking caravan but stayed motorhome.

Easier for 1 person in motorhome.
Yes 2 vehicles but would needed bigger car for double axel caravan (single to unstable so would never consider it) even though only need one vehicle but as l do lots mileage l felt higher overall fuel/running cost.
I could park up in more places in motorhome than a car.
Not like being stuck so to speak in CB in a car can go for a drive round...however now have electric bike so helps a lot. Others have scooters toads normal bikes ...always a way round it.
Being in Germany glad in CB as more stellplatz and l think for me happier than towing a caravan.


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

I can understand were you are coming from, wife and i had forty years caravaning and had a change to moterhome and towed a smart car, but after three years we went back to caravan.
Dave.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Changed from caravanning after 5 years to motorhoming back in '95. We wanted to tour Europe and rightly believed that was easier in a motorhome.

Recently considered going back to caravanning but decided it was impractical because we already had two cars, non suitable for towing, so we would need a third; difficult to find a caravan that would fit on our side drive [A-frame length]; and the hassle of setting up and leaving a site. Caravans are not much use for days out and we do quite a few of those in the van. We'd need to buy ancilliary equipment and lug that around. Caravans are not winterised to the same extent and we motorhome throughout the year. Looking like a pillock when I'm pitching my van with my caravan-mover.

The benefits would come when we were on site for longer periods, you might as well have a caravan. Caravans are narrower and easy to tow.

Have never regretted the change because we make more use of the van and tour more.

However, if we wanted to spend weeks or more on a site between March and October as we used to do, then I'd probably go back to caravanning. I have a feeling that we motorhome as a caravanner would anyway. I know someone who has an Autosleeper Topaz and tows a 2 berth caravan. He reckons its the best of both worlds. There are others on forums who admit to having a motorhome and a caravan.

I don't think one is better than the other. I just think each meets a different need.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

In a nutshell (a big nutshell)..

MH more convenient for touring, caravan - go one place, park stay 2 weeks, unless you like hitching and unhitching. 

Do you have a car suitable for towing? I don't have a car and don't need one.

Caravan cheaper (excluding tow vehicle of course) MH needs more looking after than a caravan.

With a caravan you have transport, with MH you have to tow a car, ride bikes, plan to park near public transport or involve shanks' pony.

Aires...

MH easier to drive, shorter, safer on the road. 

Sure others will come up with many other pro's and con's. 

For me it's a no-brainer. Hope you make the right choice for you.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi bazzeruk

You are brave even mentioning the C word on here.

We moved from a c------ after nearly 20 years, it certainly suited us at the time and dont regret it.

We changed to a MH as we liked the quality in top spec MH versus c------- and we could afford one which we could not some years ago.

Some people dont like towing but that did not apply to me, one argument that the c-----nners use against motorhomes is the lack of transport when you are parked up which comes down to how you use your motorhome, we have bikes so are never stuck for transport (need a bus stop in the winter sometimes).

We like the ability to arrive on site in the motorhome and be all set up in minutes without even going out in the rain, even though we were organised in the c------ it still took a while. 

Of course if you go abroad and use aires, sostas etc that start another argument.

In the end I think it comes down to how you use each RV as they are so similar but at the same time completely different.

I think we are all different as what suits one does not suit all.

Martin


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

kezbea said:


> I can understand were you are coming from, wife and i had forty years caravaning and had a change to moterhome and towed a smart car, but after three years we went back to caravan.
> Dave.


We did consider towing a smart car or similar, but yet more expense.

We tend to stay on site rather than tour so caravan is more sensible in lots of ways.

Thanks


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Brock said:


> Changed from caravanning after 5 years to motorhoming back in '95. We wanted to tour Europe and rightly believed that was easier in a motorhome.
> 
> Recently considered going back to caravanning but decided it was impractical because we already had two cars, non suitable for towing, so we would need a third; difficult to find a caravan that would fit on our side drive [A-frame length]; and the hassle of setting up and leaving a site. Caravans are not much use for days out and we do quite a few of those in the van. We'd need to buy ancilliary equipment and lug that around. Caravans are not winterised to the same extent and we motorhome throughout the year. Looking like a pillock when I'm pitching my van with my caravan-mover.
> 
> ...


We are tied to UK at present as we can only get away for three or four days at a time. We tend to stick to one site to avoid using up time travelling, but then we are stuck if site does not meet our needs (walking mainly), so to have car would be useful. We did consider hiring a car when away.

Thanks


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

HermanHymer said:


> In a nutshell (a big nutshell)..
> 
> MH more convenient for touring, caravan - go one place, park stay 2 weeks, unless you like hitching and unhitching.
> 
> ...


Not a problem getting a tow car - gives us a second car anyway, which we couldn't justify or afford if we stay with motorhome.

Thanks


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Had a caravan and just found it a pain. Drove off with the door open once; tyres went down rapidly; wheel almost came off; flat battery; going for water; creaking when towing; reversing - yikes; security - locks for the tow hook, steadies etc; insurance £100pa less for something worth 4 times more; awning - what a palaver.
The van is just so much easier. I suppose I could have taken the time to become proficient with all the caravam skills but life is too short.
Was static for 2 weeks this summer and hired a car which cost 300€ but it would have cost 5€ per night to park (70€) if I had toad, never mind the extra fuel to tow.
I just prefer less hassle. Park-to-wine time is critical to me.


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

Many local authorities do not even consider Motor Caravans in their car park design, even new or refurbished ones. The stock answer for most that I have contacted (300+) on this matter is that there are plenty of caravan sites available near by.

A lot have weight limits on the car park of 1500kg to 2000kg. Most have 3500kg weight limits. Some say unladen other don't. They do not see Motor Caravans as transport for their users, just as somewhere to sleep, eat or cook and as they have bans on these activities, they don't see the need to make provision.

It is not just height barriers that are the problem and unless you read the Traffic Regulation Order (TRO) for each authorities car parks you can fall foul and get a Parking Charge Notice (PCN) slapped on the van.

Most parking bays are 5m x 2.5m but some are only 4.8m x 2.4m and it is often stipulated that the whole vehicle must be inside the bay. One stated a 30cm overhang was permitted front and back. (SO TAKE YOUR TAPE MEASURE WITH YOU) Some will allow the use of two back to back bays (at double the cost of parking) while others won't. A small few will allow parking if all of the wheels are within the marked bay.

Those that do provide Motor Caravan Parking class them the same as HGVs and have one area allocated for that usually in a out of the way, industrial area. They charge cars one rate but the Motor Caravans are expected to pay the coach or HGV rate. Even Park & Ride sites do not have provision and have locks on them to prevent their use outside of the bus operating times and height barriers.

Some allow unoccupied overnight parking while others ban motor caravans overnight but allow coaches, HGVs and caravans to park overnight.

It is easy to see why some who change to Motorhomes from Caravans become disillusioned and go back after a while. I had caravans from 1972 to 2006 but wouldn't change back.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

We had a caravan and changed to a MH after about 10 years never regretted it at all.

Then we tried a fifth wheel and very soon changed back to a MH.

I found the benefits in MH incredible.

1. When travelling I can pull up anywhere in any weather and have a cuppa without getting wet.

2. I dont have to keep going out and filling up with 4 litre of water for a drink at most inopportune times and weather.

3. Far more stable.

4. Far more roomier.

5. Arrive at location and kettle on and all set up within 5 minutes

6. Much easier to site and handle.

7. No need to keep emptying waste water carrier.

8. a lot harder to exceed weight limits


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

johnthompson said:


> Many local authorities do not even consider Motor Caravans in their car park design, even new or refurbished ones. The stock answer for most that I have contacted (300+) on this matter is that there are plenty of caravan sites available near by.
> 
> A lot have weight limits on the car park of 1500kg to 2000kg. Most have 3500kg weight limits. Some say unladen other don't. They do not see Motor Caravans as transport for their users, just as somewhere to sleep, eat or cook and as they have bans on these activities, they don't see the need to make provision.
> 
> ...


I am regularly in contact with our local and surrounding councils, they state that car parks will not allow Motor Caravans OR Caravans for the simple reason of Travellers (Gypsies) not just because they are Motorhomes or Caravans and that is also the reason for "Unoccupied"


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

We have just returned from Caravan Salon in Dusseldorf.

My plan is to change from a Motorhome to camper + Caravan (the Caravan would come later on and would be a very big one for long term use).

I am currently looking at a small camper that can tow 3500kG's safely.

On the transport for motorhomes point.

We have toured Europe for 8 years in two large motorhomes. Never had a problem with transport.


But I think the main thing for us is that. As we mainly tour in Europe, most towns and cities we have stayed in provide parking for motorhomes. Something rarely found in the UK.
We use any combination of hire cars, bikes, legs, boats and trains.

Skied in Norway, parked right at the Ski lifts, near the lifts in the French Pyrenees and car parks in Scotland.

Used boats and or Boats + bikes in Annecy. Parked on the Beach in Grimaud, Cavaliere and Cannes (Cannes is FREE!).

Stayed last week at Dusseldorf and used FREE shuttle bust into the city and the show. ou

Geldern on Tuesday this week, 7 Euros for 24 hours and you can walk into town.



TM


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I have had a few MH's now and had a tow bar on each one, what I have noticed is that the weight limit for each TOWBAR not the MH has been under 2000kg whilst it may be ok for the 3500kg to be within the MH limits it may not be within the Towbar limits ??


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

We had caravans for 25 years or more and I have to say that I loved them. We had small children and the awning gave us so much extra space. 

I like that caravans have 4 steadies so there is no movement when you move around inside, unlike our motorhome.

I liked that the kitchen area was bigger and you had more room to prepare meals, unlike our motorhome.

I liked the big bathroom that I could change in and move around in, unlike our motorhome.

I didn't like that it was cold in winter, unlike our motorhome that is warm.

I didn't like the bed, it was lumpy with the knee supports and it was a bind making it up and putting it down each day. The singles were not at all comfortable - too narrow and again lumpy knee supports.

I didn't mind getting and emptying the water, but its nice to have onboard tanks.

I love being able to move on at the drop of a hat and motorhome travels seem to be adventures.

I think that caravans are more easy to deal with in the UK as most sites are in the middle of nowhere, but if you want to travel in Europe then the motorhome is the better vehicle.

I am sure that you will make the right decision for you and yours Bazzeruk, so good luck with that.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Similar answer to most of the others on here really except we worked for the dreaded CC for 11 years so lived in our caravan for 8/9 months each year. Hence we had a fixed bed and front lounge/dinette. We found this so comfortable that we did without the fixed bed and went for a rear lounge when retiring with a m/home. It works well for us, and we rarely miss the convenience of the ready made bed. We are after all retired and our time is our own so the few minutes taken each day are no problem.

I must admit the additional storage with a fixed bed would be useful, and it would have been nice to be nearer 6m (ours is 7m) to make it easier in car parks intended for cars. We fixed the storage problem with a "Beeny box" fitted in the side skirt which holds ramps, H/U cable, hose etc in an easily accessible "outside" compartment.

We do not tow a car (cannot see the point, might as well still be caravanning) and SWMBO will not do bikes, so we choose places to stay, here and in Europe, that are within walking distance of a centre or have local transport available. It helps keep us fit as well.

Our main reason for choosing a m/home was the freedom to move around Europe, Aires etc. Working for the CC we could only holiday in the winter months, so were determined to have a way of enjoying low cost travel and stay in the countries we wanted to visit when it was still warm.

Hope that makes sense and you enjoy your travels whichever way you do it.

Gary.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

motorhome or caravan? Well like many we've done both (more than once) and to me its much of a muchness. A lot depends on how you want to use the van you have. Some people use their motorhome as if it were a caravan (which to me defeats the object of a motorhome) 

I found as I got older the more I disliked towing so its a motorhome for me, while I suspect my wife would prefer the caravan (or at least a motorhome without a ladder)


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

I am with the it is much easier to set up brigade. Just a few minutes and all connections made.
But don't say any more you lot as it will put caravanners off and they provide the amusement when setting up and putting up an awning, especially in the rain.

Bob


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

We have just decided to change to a caravan after forty odd years of MHing. The main reason was I felt I had enough of dashing round France looking for "nice" aires usually to find them pretty grubby now. Used several campsites this year and got to envy the tuggers with their nice big car to tour and nice big caravan to return to at the end of the day all set up with lots of room. So I have bought myself a 2010 Mercedes ML350 as a tug and we pick up our new 2014 Hymer Nova Luxusline 545 next week, all 20ft of it, getting really excited now. Hope I'll still be accepted on this forum though as the sister forum for caravans is pretty dire too say the least!

curlyboy


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Well then,I take it from the lack of comments that I shall no longer be welcome on this forum......      

curlyboy


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Curlyboy please do not take umbrage and disappear - we need to know information from the 'Dark Side'

You are probably a 'sites' person. Because we normally (99%) wildcamp I cannot imagine finding spots for a caravan and tow-car.

Horses for courses - talking of which, how about a horse-drawn?

Good Luck.

Geoff


----------



## Dide (Aug 19, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> Curlyboy please do not take umbrage and disappear - we need to know information from the 'Dark Side'
> 
> You are probably a 'sites' person. Because we normally (99%) wildcamp I cannot imagine finding spots for a caravan and tow-car.
> 
> ...


I do not think your assumption of "99%" wildcamp is valid. In fact that would be worth a poll. How many of us use campsites and NEVER wildcamp?? good question me thinks.

Dide


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Horses for courses - talking of which, how about a horse-drawn?

....yep I've even considered that before, seriously, I know there are eastern European gypsies in my blood!!!!!!
curlyboy


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Dide said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > Curlyboy please do not take umbrage and disappear - we need to know information from the 'Dark Side'
> ...


Hi Dide

I think that Geoff is saying that HE wildcamps 99% of his time NOT the rest of us.

Martin


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I looked at both caravans and motorhomes before I bought my first motorhome. 

The most important part for me was that I would be travelling all year and did not like the thought of towing a caravan on icy roads.

Then there were the size of the water tanks.

And my plan to wild camp a lot.


----------



## Dide (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Martin, You may be right, but in Geoff`s previous sentence he uses the term "we" as global ie: the members in total. Thats the reason for my query, but you may be righjt!!.

For ourselves, we used to stop on aires ( autoroute aires I mean) regularly with a caravan in the eighties, but do not feel secure nowadays when just parked up. Perhaps its old age !!

David


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Dide said:


> Hi Martin, You may be right, but in Geoff`s previous sentence he uses the term "we" as global ie: the members in total. Thats the reason for my query, but you may be righjt!!.
> 
> For ourselves, we used to stop on aires ( autoroute aires I mean) regularly with a caravan in the eighties, but do not feel secure nowadays when just parked up. Perhaps its old age !!
> 
> David


David

You are mistaken - I did not use 'we' in a global sense; I used it because 'we' travel as a couple - simples.

Geoff


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

They seem chalk and cheese to me, though equally valid solutions. Want to tour? Motorhome. 
Want to stick in one place for a while? Caravan.

Or in our case:
With children in tow, choose a suitable site, get there and back as fast as you can carrying all the toys - caravan.

Just yourselves to suit, mosey where the mood and weather take you - motorhome.

Dave


----------



## Dide (Aug 19, 2009)

I stand corrected , Thanks Geoff

David


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Go off for a couple of weeks in the summer and the odd weekend away and always stay on a site, get yourself a caravan or hire a static.

Motorhomes are for a completely different use... And experience, either choice is right for the person who uses them so there is no right or wrong, they are both basicaly beds on wheels and a bucket to crap in, oh and a few bits and bob's to make life easier :lol: :lol: :lol: .

ray.


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

CurlyBoy said:


> We have just decided to change to a caravan after forty odd years of MHing. The main reason was I felt I had enough of dashing round France looking for "nice" aires usually to find them pretty grubby now. Used several campsites this year and got to envy the tuggers with their nice big car to tour and nice big caravan to return to at the end of the day all set up with lots of room. So I have bought myself a 2010 Mercedes ML350 as a tug and we pick up our new 2014 Hymer Nova Luxusline 545 next week, all 20ft of it, getting really excited now. Hope I'll still be accepted on this forum though as the sister forum for caravans is pretty dire too say the least!
> 
> curlyboy


That sounds like a really nice combination Curlyboy. We towed our Coachman VIP with a Mercedes C220 and it performed extremely well. Mercedes cars are nice and heavy so most caravans can be towed by them, especially your nice new ML. We used to have the 270 version of yours years ago, before all the hype about Chelsea Tractors and the government was going to tax us off the road, that is why we swapped it for the C220.

Good Luck to you and yours, may you have years of happy camping and I doubt you will regret the change.


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

We use our MH for bth, sometimes we tour around, sometimes we park up for a long weekend on a site and dont move.

We use it how we want, where we want, whenever we want too.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We would never have managed all our european travel with a caravan...

M/H all the way.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

It does depend on what you are going to do and where you want to go.

We've had caravans in the past and still tow trailers a lot.

We needed a solution for our show activities which precluded having a caravan unless we were local, and we couldn't get any motorhome that would tow 3.5 tonnes unless it was a large American RV, and that had a lot of implications as regareds driver licence etc etc and where to keep the thing when not in use.

The trailer was the sol;ution for us, which makes us a 'tugger' I suppose, but it matters not, we have our accomodation and the engine in the back, all in one package, and the Discovery to go and look around in or go shopping.

In Europe we have no issues as they have similar trailers over there, but we do get some strange looks in the UK.

Peter


----------

